# Air Compressor Repair - motor



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a 16 yr old Campbell Hausfeld air compressor. It started to make a high pitched noise and sounded like it wanted to seize. Called Campbell Hausfeld and they said it could be a few things within the motor and pump assembly.

A new motor and pump was $135. So, I opted to just replace it and basically have a new air compressor for a while since the tank and other small parts are just find.

Take a look at this simple repair. Please subscribe HERE to the youtube channel.


----------

